# Nova Jaws for drilling



## Dehn0045 (Mar 26, 2017)

I decided to forego a drill press and got a Nova G3 for drilling instead, I'm very happy with this decision. I've been doing my drilling with the standard jaws, which has proven somewhat difficult, especially for longer blanks.  I ordered the Nova Pin jaws (arriving tomorrow, I'm excited), my thought being that I can use these jaws for other things even if they are not great for drilling.  Also, I'm a little apprehensive about the Nova Pen Plus jaws due to the quality issues that they have had.  Has anyone out there drilled with both the Pin and Pen jaws, is there a noticeable difference?  I'm only making 5 or so pens per week, so a minor improvement probably won't be worth it for me.


----------



## budnder (Mar 26, 2017)

When I started doing pens, I went the Nova Pen Plus route for drilling. Workable, but I wasn't thrilled. When I started experimenting with kitless, I got a set of collets, and drilling with collets was a vast improvement. So I started using collets whenever I drilled. My routine is to TBC the blank round and then use a collet to hold while I drill. I've been very happy with that routine and felt it was a huge improvement over the Nova Pen Plus jaws.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 26, 2017)

To me the pen jaws are better suited for what we do. I say this because it will close on just about any shape material. the Pin Jaws not so much. If you have a blank that is not square there is no problem because they rely on only 2 points of contact as opposed to 4 with pin jaws. I have both and since I got the pen jaw problem fixed that has been my go to way of drilling. I use to use the PSI pen jaws but they wear out too easily and then do not tighten on the blank properly. This is strickly my opinion and it does not carry any weight here.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 26, 2017)

The major differences are ... the pin jaws are designed to be used inside a small recess hole that is long or further out from the chuck body (less common usage) or to clamp onto the exterior of a long piece of spindle work (more common usage) ... you have 4 jaws, so the work you are starting with should be perfectly squared or round in order to fit and center properly.

The pen drilling jaws are just 2 jaws and meant to clamp onto the exterior of a round or square or rectangular (slightly off-square) blank and still hold it centered for your drilling operation.  It has an interior corner that will help keep the blank in position as long as everything is properly tightened down.  Don't over-tighten the chuck!  This will bend the extra-long jaws and make things much more difficult down the road...  It really just needs to be snug enough that the blank makes full contact (or as much as possible) for the length of the jaws and doesn't shift it's position in any way.


If you have a blank that you are having difficulty with because it's too misshapen or doesn't wish to cooperate with your chuck jaws, the simplest solution is to just turn the blank round between centers .... make it a nice flat cylinder and you'll have no problems mounting it in the chuck.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow guys!  Thanks for the fast responses!

From what I gather reading the other threads, it sounds like the quality issues with the Pen Plus jaws have been resolved.  It sounds like an "early production run" type issue, but some low turnover vendors may still have some defective products on the shelf.  I normally buy stuff off of Amazon, so I assume that I would be getting a non-defective item if I order now.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 26, 2017)

Dehn0045 said:


> Wow guys!  Thanks for the fast responses!
> 
> From what I gather reading the other threads, it sounds like the quality issues with the Pen Plus jaws have been resolved.  It sounds like an "early production run" type issue, but some low turnover vendors may still have some defective products on the shelf.  I normally buy stuff off of Amazon, so I assume that I would be getting a non-defective item if I order now.



Correct. If you order from Nova you will avoid that possible scenerio.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 26, 2017)

budnder said:


> When I started doing pens, I went the Nova Pen Plus route for drilling. Workable, but I wasn't thrilled. When I started experimenting with kitless, I got a set of collets, and drilling with collets was a vast improvement. So I started using collets whenever I drilled. My routine is to TBC the blank round and then use a collet to hold while I drill. I've been very happy with that routine and felt it was a huge improvement over the Nova Pen Plus jaws.



I haven't taken the TBC plunge yet, but this evening I tried rounding my blank before drilling (still using the standard Nova jaws).  Best results I've had so far! Thanks for the tip.  I can see that collets would take this up a notch.


----------



## MTViper (Mar 26, 2017)

I have both and have used both for drilling pen blanks.  I have found little difference between the two when it comes to drilling accuracy.  I think if you're drilling a square blank with opposing corners in the slots in the pen plus jaws the blank is more secure than it is with the corners in the gaps between the 4 pin jaws.  The pin jaws offer more options for different uses though than the pen plus jaws do.  I use them in recesses on small turnings all the time.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 26, 2017)

MTViper said:


> I have both and have used both for drilling pen blanks.  I have found little difference between the two when it comes to drilling accuracy.  I think if you're drilling a square blank with opposing corners in the slots in the pen plus jaws the blank is more secure than it is with the corners in the gaps between the 4 pin jaws.  The pin jaws offer more options for different uses though than the pen plus jaws do.  I use them in recesses on small turnings all the time.



Thanks Steve. I only turn small stuff, so I figured I would put the pin jaws to good use either way.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 26, 2017)

MTViper said:


> I have both and have used both for drilling pen blanks.  I have found little difference between the two when it comes to drilling accuracy.  I think if you're drilling a square blank with opposing corners in the slots in the pen plus jaws the blank is more secure than it is with the corners in the gaps between the 4 pin jaws.  The pin jaws offer more options for different uses though than the pen plus jaws do.  I use them in recesses on small turnings all the time.



Thanks Steve. I only turn small stuff, so I figured I would put the pin jaws to good use either way.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 26, 2017)

You said that already, Sam ....


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 26, 2017)

Lol, I was hoping nobody would notice :biggrin:


----------



## twehr (Apr 1, 2017)

I purchased two sets of pen plus jaws from amazon. First bad set went back when I ordered the second. Second one was also bad. 

Both purchased in the last 5 weeks so I would not count on getting a good set from Amazon. ( no fault of Amazon. I buy everything there if possible)


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 1, 2017)

twehr said:


> I purchased two sets of pen plus jaws from amazon. First bad set went back when I ordered the second. Second one was also bad.
> 
> Both purchased in the last 5 weeks so I would not count on getting a good set from Amazon. ( no fault of Amazon. I buy everything there if possible)
> 
> ...




Tim welcome to the site. Hope you stop by the intro forum and introduce yourself and give us some insight as to who you are. 

To your problem. There is a bad batch of these jaws out there and Nova is aware. Read this thread and in there is a contact number and they will make it right for you.

www.penturners.org/forum/f30/nova-g3-pen-jaws-144726/


----------



## More4dan (Apr 2, 2017)

To turn a blank round before drilling I use a live center in the tail stock and a dead center in the head.  I haven't needed a spur drive.  Just use a center drill on each end of the blank, mount between centers and turn to a cylinder. The added benefit is once the the hole is drilled and tube glued in, the outside is parallel to the tube. I square the ends using a fence squared to my sander without having to have special jigs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dehn0045 (Apr 2, 2017)

twehr said:


> I purchased two sets of pen plus jaws from amazon. First bad set went back when I ordered the second. Second one was also bad.
> 
> Both purchased in the last 5 weeks so I would not count on getting a good set from Amazon. ( no fault of Amazon. I buy everything there if possible)
> 
> ...



Thanks Tim. I recently got my Pin Jaw set and drilled out my first five blanks.  Big improvement over the standard jaws.  I will probably go for the pen plus at some point, but I don't expect much improvement (other than with irregular shaped blanks).

Also, thanks to JT and the rest on the other thread!


----------



## Dehn0045 (Apr 2, 2017)

More4dan said:


> To turn a blank round before drilling I use a live center in the tail stock and a dead center in the head.  I haven't needed a spur drive.  Just use a center drill on each end of the blank, mount between centers and turn to a cylinder. The added benefit is once the the hole is drilled and tube glued in, the outside is parallel to the tube. I square the ends using a fence squared to my sander without having to have special jigs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



I agree Dan, only problem that I have had is with segmented blanks.  If there is an axial seem it might tend to split when mounting.  Had this problem with an aluminum segment, might not be as bad with wood/wood segments.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 2, 2017)

Dehn0045 said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > To turn a blank round before drilling I use a live center in the tail stock and a dead center in the head.  I haven't needed a spur drive.  Just use a center drill on each end of the blank, mount between centers and turn to a cylinder. The added benefit is once the the hole is drilled and tube glued in, the outside is parallel to the tube. I square the ends using a fence squared to my sander without having to have special jigs.
> ...





Good advice if/when I try segmented blanks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Skie_M (Apr 3, 2017)

Dehn0045 said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > To turn a blank round before drilling I use a live center in the tail stock and a dead center in the head.  I haven't needed a spur drive.  Just use a center drill on each end of the blank, mount between centers and turn to a cylinder. The added benefit is once the the hole is drilled and tube glued in, the outside is parallel to the tube. I square the ends using a fence squared to my sander without having to have special jigs.
> ...



Wrap the whole shebang in duct tape before mounting and drilling ... or glue flat stock to the outsides that will be turned away later... use waste stock, as it's only going to be temporary.  Once it's drilled and the barrel tube glued in, then turn away the outside to get your cylinder/barrel shape.  Segmented pens are a little more finicky than normal wood or acrylic barrel pens ... just need extra planning and care, but they're worth it!


----------



## twehr (Apr 10, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> twehr said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased two sets of pen plus jaws from amazon. First bad set went back when I ordered the second. Second one was also bad.
> ...





I went online and submitted a request  4 days ago but they have not responded yet. I may have to call them. Guess their customer support is not all that great. Too bad. I love my comet II lathe and the other jaws are fine. But I value quality customer service more. 



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 10, 2017)

twehr said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > twehr said:
> ...




Pick the phone up and give them a call. It is so much better when you talk to a pro. If you are judging any and I mean any customer service on emails then you are kidding yourself. Good luck and welcome to the sight.


----------



## cleve (Apr 11, 2017)

I bought the Nova Pen Plus jaws and I had them on a reversible Nova G3 but got tired of taking them off and on so I bought the Nova midi chuck which is dedicated to these jaws only . I only check to make sure the screws are tight . These jaws have worked great for me and I've had them about 3 years with no problems . I would recommend doing what I did. Only a suggestion


----------

